# Website Update



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Hello ALL LJs

I am in the process of updating my website. At the moment the English site has been updated. The Finnish (Suomi) site also works, but is the old version.

If you have 5 minutes or so to spare, I would appreciate if you could take a quick tour of the English site and let me know what you think.

When you have completed the tour, could you please answer the Poll? And if you would like to provide additional information or comments then either PM me here or e-mail at [email protected]

Thanks again - Tony


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Your "about us > Timber Cutting > timber cutting 2"

You have 2 and 3

It should be 1 and 2


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Gary

I have re-numbered the pages 1, 2 & 3 - ready for the next update.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice website Tony. Links worked fast.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks good. I like your cutting boards.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Quite elegant Tony. 
I would try to get clearer- (not necessarily higher rez) photos where ever possible.
This is a visual media so clearer is always better.
Also took me a moment to find the forward and back buttons where you have multiple images
They could be a bit larger or suffixed with "forward" and "back" to make them more noticeable.
It's a good idea to list your "fair starting prices" as you did to eliminate the buyers that are not prepared for custom work.
Can you estimate shipping charges to your local markets?

Regards
Bob


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Hello Bob

Thanks for taking the time to review my website.

*Pictures *- I know this is a problem with the quality, I hope to be able to rectify this in the summer, when I make a studio area in part of the "old house" we have on site. This should standardise the quality (not necessarily improving the quality of the photographer) I did think about getting a professional to take some photographs, but I have yet to find a friendly photographer

*FWD/BACK* - point taken, unfortunately, they are fixed in size for the web design program, but I will work on it, maybe change the colour of them to give a greater visual impact against the oak back ground.

Most of the work I undertake is within a 25km radius, then I offer free transport. It would be too complicated to include shipping charges on the pages - there is such a vast price difference for different regions here, also it is "VERY" expensive.

Again thanks for the feedback.


----------



## biff_kpv (Oct 28, 2007)

Tony I thought the site was good and saw nothing that was out of place or that I would change…nice job!


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

I just spent ten minutes driving around your site Tony. It's easy to navigate and understand. Just two pedantic points. Clicking on 'cutting boards' opens up a separate window. Top left is a button marked 'HOME' It seems superfluous. At least it didn't do anything for me! Also, somewhere on the Timber cutting section you refer to something like " ...can WEIGHT up to 600kg" rather than weigh.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Hello Stewart

The cutting boards - is a link to a separate and old site, which still has to be updated - there will be about 100 pages in total, in 3 different languages - so I have to get the 1st part correct, so the rest can follow - Less work to do later if I have changes to make.

The Home button used to take you back to the main page for language selection.

Weight/weigh spelling mistake corrected and will change in the next update.

Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice site very well layed out. I like the gallery. Good job.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Mario

Martin pointed me in the right direction for for the the Gallery (it pretty close to the LJ version)


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

Well Done Tony
I really liked your web site and your woodwork, you are a very talented gentlemen, and I wish great success
Joey


----------

